
Nintendo 64 Shogi Game Network Vulnerability - polm23
https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2020-13109
======
polm23
This shogi game for the N64 included network hardware in the cartridge (see
photo below) for online play. Unfortunately it also allowed arbitrary remote
code execution.

[https://twitter.com/sdhizumi/status/1274594780899500032?s=21](https://twitter.com/sdhizumi/status/1274594780899500032?s=21)

Exploit homepage:

[https://cturt.github.io/shogihax.html](https://cturt.github.io/shogihax.html)

(Dear mods, the link above and its title might be better for this submission.)

